# Seit WIN XP kein Infrarot mehr,



## Crazy_down (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich hatte bis vor ein paar Tagen noch Win2000 drauf und konnte mir jetzt Günstig WinXP kaufen. Habe es Installiert und das Service Pack 2 gleich nach.
 Aber WindowsXP erkennt mein USB-Infrarot-Adapter nicht obwohl auf der Treiber CD nen WINXP Treiber drauf ist. Aber es kommt immer " Der Treiber enthält keine Informationen über das Gerät" oder so Änlich.

 Könnt ihr mir helfen ?

 danke schonmal 
 grüße crazy_down


----------



## Sinac (18. Dezember 2005)

Ist da kein Setup oder so bei dem Treber?


----------



## Crazy_down (18. Dezember 2005)

Nein, sind nur Datein. 
  .inf & .sys Dateien.

 Das ist so ein Billig Adapter von Ebay.

 Edisonsoft ES-620 USB Infared Adapter. Hatte bei Win2k schon probs aber nach einigen hin und her ging er dann.

 Aber bei Win XP bekomm ich es gar net zum laufen.


----------



## Caliterra (19. Dezember 2005)

Erkennt Windows wenigsten Hardware mit der er nichts anfangen kann?
Dann kannst Du den .inf treiber direkt zuweisen.


----------



## Crazy_down (19. Dezember 2005)

Ja das macht es nun. Es sagt das er Die Hardware nicht Aktivieren kann usw. weil Treiber sachen defekt oder sowas. Extrem Merkwürdig da es ja beim Win2000 ging. EIn Kumpel hat mir gesagt das WinXP Probs mit IrDA hat.


----------



## Caliterra (20. Dezember 2005)

Bring mal bitte die genauen Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (20. Dezember 2005)

ich hatte das selbe Problem, allerdins hat es sich gelöst, nachdem ich den rechner ohne Infarotadapter gebootet habe und in dann erst eingesteckt habe. 

Keine Ahung warum das so ist, aber es geht seit dem ohne Probleme allerdings habe ich keine ServicPack 2 drauf !


----------

